# Omni Racer skewers generation II.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Not wanting to be just a copycat company went out to improve the Omni Skewer with its second generation. Omni sent this set of skewers to me to evaluate their improvements.

First up the cam action feels smoother and the locking is something that Omni will continue to work on making the action even smoother in future generations.

Also notice the knurled edge now on the locking surfaces for better bite. While it is hard to tell the grooves have been made deeper and larger allowing completely safe spring use for those wanting their skewers to self-center to facilitate easier wheel changes.

Of course the must have pictures on the scale with and without springs.

The long term testing on my first set continues to go well and I think this generation will do well too


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Can you tell me what the diameter of the skewer rod is? Some hubs take a super small diameter.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Cheers! said:


> Can you tell me what the diameter of the skewer rod is? Some hubs take a super small diameter.


Its 4mm and I believe most standard skewers are 5mm.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Very nice.

Any knowledge of them making a 30 mm sized seatpost clamp? My Orca has a definitely hard to find clamp size.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Dave I think you may be out of luck on this one if you are looking for a light clamp. About as good as you might get is one of the faux carbon clamps I have seen on Ebay that weighs 16 grams.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have two sets of these on my road bikes and they are awesome. I do have the first versions but they work amazingly well but of course now they improve them. So they would be even better now but they were great to begin with.

You can not go wrong with this company. I also picked up 2 of their light weight seat post clamps and they work very well and are very light as well ( 9g-10g)


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Online retailer that sells them???


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Professional Cycling Discount (Ebay store) - Ernie is a great guy and I have bought a lot of other items from him as well as the OmniRacer products.The seatpost clamps are only 9-10g and work great. The skewers are 40g (first generation) and work great. 

I am sure the second generation work just that much better.


----------

